# Dj bike for heavy rider



## Waxie (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm after some advice on getting a DJ bike I'm 5'7 100kgs. But loosing weight doing a lot of riding aiming to get down to 85. 

I want a bike for 80% dirt jumping and 20% Park I haven't got any experience with DJ bikes so any advice on completes or build from scratch parts brands etc, would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Waxie said:


> I'm after some advice on getting a DJ bike I'm 5'7 100kgs. But loosing weight doing a lot of riding aiming to get down to 85.
> 
> I want a bike for 80% dirt jumping and 20% Park I haven't got any experience with DJ bikes so any advice on completes or build from scratch parts brands etc, would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think most DJ bikes will hold up fine. They're made for impacts. 220 isn't that heavy. I'm normally about 205 (although closer to 215 lately)....

What's your budget? Mid-level completes are generally going to run from $600-1000.

The best deal will definitely be a lightly-used complete, rather than building up from parts.

Like this:
GT Bikes Ruckus DJ Zero Bike 2014 > Complete Bikes > BMX Bikes | Jenson USA

You can save some money (and weight) if you go with an all-rigid complete like the Haro Steel Reserve 1.1:
https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/freestyle-mtb/steel-reserve-1-1-2015

The most common/popular aftermarket DJ sus forks are:
Rock Shox Argyle
Marzocchi DJ1
Manitou Circus

Also, the NS Metropolis 2 would be a mid-range of a popular brand:
NS Bikes - Metropolis 2 - Dirt


----------



## Waxie (Dec 13, 2014)

I can spend up to $2000 if it's worth it. I will have a look at the haro and NS bikes. Would you upgrade anything on the bikes Strait up like wheels tyres bars etc?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Waxie said:


> I can spend up to $2000 if it's worth it. I will have a look at the haro and NS bikes. Would you upgrade anything on the bikes Strait up like wheels tyres bars etc?


Not really. The mid-range DJ completes are generally pretty solid throughout. You only have to replace parts if you break them.

Here's a more complete listing:
Dirt Jump / Urban Mountain Bikes ? Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Vital MTB


----------

